# Non-resident property tax



## tony04 (Dec 23, 2015)

Hello everybody,

Was wondering if someone could recommend me a tax advisor who could do my non resident property tax declaration for the first semester for the apartment I bought in Barcelona. 

Ideally someone that is not very expensive. So far I have been quoted 120EUR but I feel it is a bit high, especially as the apartment is not rented and I know that the declaration could be done quite rapidly.

I am a Swiss resident so in case they are familiar with the Swiss law that would be a plus.

Thank you so much for your help

Antonia


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Antonia, €120 is extortionate! There is a well-known international law company that will do it online for €50 + IVA. I can't post a link because it would break the advertising rules, but if you google "Spanish non-resident tax Modelo 210 apply online" it should come up at the top of the search results.


----------



## tony04 (Dec 23, 2015)

Hello Alcalina,

Thank you so much for your quick reply. I have googled and found the company you suggested and their price is indeed much better, the problem is that when I try to e-mail them there is a message saying that they are not taking on new clients. 

Do you have any other suggestion?

Thank you so much

Antonia


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Hi Antonia, €120 is extortionate! There is a well-known international law company that will do it online for €50 + IVA. I can't post a link because it would break the advertising rules, but if you google "Spanish non-resident tax Modelo 210 apply online" it should come up at the top of the search results.


it wouldn't break advertising rules, since you don't work for them ........


----------



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

Try doing it yourself. Google *tax form modelo 210* for help.


----------



## pizzacheaze (Oct 29, 2012)

I use a website called spanish tax forms, they charge a flat fee of £25 per year

http://spanishtaxforms.co.uk/

Done my last 3 with them!


----------



## calpeflyer (Mar 29, 2013)

Second that !! I have used them since I bought my place seven years ago


----------

